# Hog rings and hog ring plyers



## indaswamp (May 6, 2017)

Anyone use them? I am thinking of picking up a set of hog ring plyers for crimping 2" dia. andouille links. Any suggestions on brands and size hog rings?


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2017)

I use butchers twine or aluminum electric fence wire...


----------



## pc farmer (May 6, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> aluminum electric fence wire...


That's one I haven't seen before.

I use butchers twine also, cheap and easy to use.


----------



## indaswamp (May 6, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I use butchers twine or aluminum electric fence wire...


Hmmm...how do you use the wire? like a twist tie? I can get aluminum MIG wire from my Aluminum boat building buddy.


----------



## dward51 (May 6, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I use butchers twine or *aluminum electric fence wire... *


That's a new one to me, but it actually sounds like a good idea.  No reason you can't reuse that either


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 6, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I use butchers twine or aluminum electric fence wire...


Thats what the Amish use in Lancaster county PA, Wire.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 6, 2017)

I use hog rings for summer sausage, pepperoni, and for bagged breakfast sausage.  The rings are what ever I can get at the farm supply store and the pliers are whatever they have on the shelf when I need to replace them.  I don't have to replace often, may 3 times in 20 years. 

The aluminum MIG wire may be a bit brittle for tight twists, but the wire Dave mentioned should work fine.


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > I use butchers twine or aluminum electric fence wire...
> ...


MIG wire is pretty hard... so it will push through a sleeved cable...   fence wire is pretty soft so you can wind it around the casing and bend it...    cheap too...


----------



## indaswamp (May 6, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Indaswamp said:
> 
> 
> > DaveOmak said:
> ...


Thanks Dave. I'll check at the local Tractor supply and the farm store here in town. I plan on making a 30# batch of andouille in the near future. Will post a thread when I do.

BTW, do you just twist it onto the casing tightly and make a loop with the ends of the wire to hang on the poles?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2017)

I very seldom use hog rings, because string just seems easier to use, and sometimes I can't get the hog ring tight enough, so it will slip off.

Maybe I just need a new set of pliers!

Al


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2017)

Usually you don't need anything....   Pinch the casings to separate the links...   alternate directions to roll the link....    left, right, left etc... that way you can leave the links laying right on the table or sheet pan and you don't have to pick them up...   Make sense ???   Do that as you are stuffing the casing so you will know just how full to fill the casing...  As you are rolling it will become clear that only every other link needs rolling...  I roll 2 revolutions..  a 24 hour rest in the fridge will allow the casing to firm up...  cut into manageable lengths....

Collagen casings, I have some problems with...  they seem to want to tear and rip...   Same deal, pinch into wanted length...   some collagen casing you can't hang.. some you can..  therefore some are delicate and tear easily..  Anyhow, I find....   pinch... wrap the pinched area a full circle and then some...  with elec. fence wire...   pinch gently with pliers and cut the wire to length...  I just try to keep the casing from opening up while it is curing and drying...   For hanging sausages, string is best... the wire is pretty small in diameter and can cut the collagen casing...   If the casings you use permit a wire tie, the aluminum is soft enough to loop and twist easily...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2017)

I use butchers twine, and sometimes when I'm in a pinch, plastic zip ties.


----------



## crazymoon (May 7, 2017)

I use 1/2 hog rings for the bigger sausages,I bought the rings and pliers from the sausage maker.


----------



## indaswamp (May 7, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> I use 1/2 hog rings for the bigger sausages,I bought the rings and pliers from the sausage maker.


1/2 *inch* hog rings?


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2017)

http://www.sausagemaker.com/searchresults.asp?Search=hog+rings&Submit=


----------



## crazymoon (May 8, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> http://www.sausagemaker.com/searchresults.asp?Search=hog+rings&Submit=


Yes  1/2 " works well and Thanks Dave !


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 8, 2017)

Sometimes and extra squeeze at 90 degrees closes them up better.  

The rings are hard to beat once you get the system down


----------



## shyzabrau (May 8, 2017)

Sorry for my ignorance, but how (and when) do you use them? Advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but how (and when) do you use them? Advantages/disadvantages?


My cousins use them when making traditional andouille pulled through 2" beef middle casing. They crimp the ends on the links and on one end the also crimp in a piece of butcher twine to hang the links in the smoke house.


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2017)

I do like the zip tie idea. I love zip ties and use them like duct tap around here!


----------



## shyzabrau (May 8, 2017)

Dang. I wish I lived near you - I could learn so much...


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Dang. I wish I lived near you - I could learn so much...


I have been blessed to have extended family that held on to the old school recipes. I make andouille, boudin, hog head cheese, sausages, and hams.

I planned to smoke my Canadian bacon sunday, went fishing instead. The wind has been blowing brutal offshore for about 3 weeks, we finally caught a calm period so I took advantage of it. CB hits the smoker tomorrow. 2 maple, 1 maple/BP, 1 with ham spice.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 8, 2017)

My family has nearly zero cooking traditions, so I've started from scratch. That's both good and bad - no rich collection of recipes, but no attitude about "this is how it's done because this is how it's always been done."

Fun to learn, though!

I'm really enjoying experimenting with sausage.


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> My family has nearly zero cooking traditions, so I've started from scratch. That's both good and bad - no rich collection of recipes, but no attitude about "this is how it's done because this is how it's always been done."
> 
> Fun to learn, though!
> 
> I'm really enjoying experimenting with sausage.


When we make a big family batch of 120# of andouille, we grind and stuff all in one day. It's too much of a bother to grind it one day, mix the cure in with a little water to release the Actocin and myosin proteins (natural binding agent) and let the cure begin to penetrate for 24 hours. We will be resting the links after stuffing anyways so we do it all at once, then let the grind cure and bind stuffed in the casing. This is how I have always made sausage. I understand that some professional butchers like to mix the cure in early to let it start penetrating, and mix the first grind to release binding proteins. So, if one does this first, the cure does not need time to penetrate after stuffing.

Also, commercial processors want to shorten the time from production to final product...time is money to them. Thus the use of cure accelerators. I am not selling what I produce.

I am working up a duck/pork/brisket fat hot grilling link recipe and will post when I make it.....


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Usually you don't need anything....   Pinch the casings to separate the links...   alternate directions to roll the link....    left, right, left etc... that way you can leave the links laying right on the table or sheet pan and you don't have to pick them up...   Make sense ???   Do that as you are stuffing the casing so you will know just how full to fill the casing...  As you are rolling it will become clear that only every other link needs rolling...  I roll 2 revolutions..  a 24 hour rest in the fridge will allow the casing to firm up...  cut into manageable lengths....
> 
> Collagen casings, I have some problems with...  they seem to want to tear and rip...   Same deal, pinch into wanted length...   some collagen casing you can't hang.. some you can..  therefore some are delicate and tear easily..  Anyhow, I find....   pinch... wrap the pinched area a full circle and then some...  with elec. fence wire...   pinch gently with pliers and cut the wire to length...  I just try to keep the casing from opening up while it is curing and drying...   For hanging sausages, string is best... the wire is pretty small in diameter and can cut the collagen casing...   If the casings you use permit a wire tie, the aluminum is soft enough to loop and twist easily...


Yea, I do that with 26~32 mm hog casing sausages, never use string or hog rings on those, just twist as you mentioned and tie knots in the ends. I am not a fan of collagen casings, for the reasons you mention.

Thanks for the input dave. really appreciate it. It'll either be aluminum wire or zip ties for the small batch of andouille I plan on making.


----------



## crazymoon (May 9, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but how (and when) do you use them? Advantages/disadvantages?


S, They work well on fibrous casings which IMHO  are tougher to tie up then natural casings.


----------



## blaise (May 9, 2017)

The big advantage is one handed and one person crimping on large sausage-----bologna and summer sausage----helps if ring pliers are spring loaded.

Blaise


----------



## skeletoil (May 22, 2017)

Waste of money, simple twist of your 2 times and your done.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 22, 2017)

Skeletoil said:


> Waste of money, simple twist of your 2 times and your done.



Try that again. 

Simple twist of what?  

Simply twisting collagen casings, plastic bags, etc is t going to work.  

2" hog middles are a bit tough too.


----------



## smokeymose (May 23, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> I do like the zip tie idea. I love zip ties and use them like duct tap around here!


The 50mm salumi kits from UMAi actually come with little zip ties. Very nice.

I've only used rings for balogna. Still getting the hang of it...


----------



## indaswamp (May 23, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Indaswamp said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the zip tie idea. I love zip ties and use them like duct tap around here!
> ...


I've never made balogna but I do have some canada goose breasts that a buddy gave me and he says goose balogna is pretty damn good. Might try it.


----------



## mds51 (May 23, 2017)

I use the Spring loaded Hog Ring Pliers from The Sausage Maker Company and the 1/2 and 3/8 inch rings to go with it. The Spring loaded plier cost more but make it much easier to hold the twisted end of the casing and the pliers in the other hand. The ring is held in the jaws of the plier and cannot slip out. The larger handle is much easier to hold and apply pressure. Depending on the size casing you are using they will tell you what size hog ring you need. I smoke and hot water bath my Salami and the Flat Collagen casings with one side pre-tied  and the other twisted and hog ringed work best for me and have not failed in my cooking procedure.

mds51


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 15, 2019)

Why don't you just use butchers twine and tie it off . I use 2.5" x 20:  casings for my summer sausage and one end already has the twime in a loop. I just tie off the other end with twine and hang them in the smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2019)

poacherjoe said:


> Why don't you just use butchers twine and tie it off . I use 2.5" x 20:  casings for my summer sausage and one end already has the twime in a loop. I just tie off the other end with twine and hang them in the smoker.



As the meat dries, it shrinks and the wrap becomes loose...  making it ineffective to the drying process....


----------



## cmayna (Nov 16, 2019)

I used hog rings with pliers when I re-upholsterered my old chevy truck's seats.   

Oops, wrong forum


----------



## Polka (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm with the pinch, and then zip-ties.  Works with my collagen casings.
R


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 16, 2019)

I have a pair from Gander Mountain.  I use 3/8" rings on my summer sausage casings.  twist the casing and crimp on a ring. 

Very easy, very cheap, very secure.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2019)

I only use the rings when i make SS with the cloth bags. I tie my ends.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2019)

Try electric fence aluminum wire to tie the casings...  It's really cheap...  bends easily....  you don't need pliers to bend it..  just to cut it....


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 17, 2019)

Okay I made my summer sausage yesterday and all I did was tie them off with a clove hitch and a square knot on top. No leakage and no hog rings! I used 2.5 x 20" casings. Maybe some people don't tie their knots very tight? I will agree that if I was doing 25 lb batches of sausage or was working in a butcher shop the faster way would be to use the hog rings but they are not necessary.


----------



## rfwoodvt (Nov 17, 2019)

I'd avoid aluminum anything especially if smoking or heating.  

Simple reason is that welding wire and fence wire are produced without consideration for use around food and are covered with gawdknows what lubricants, coatings and corrosion inhibitors.

Hog rings are cheap, simple and easy to use. I got mine at Walton's I believe.

I just did my first run of summer sausage and used the hog rings.  A bit tricky at first but once I had a few done and a method sorted out it went great.  Won't go back to tying again.


----------

